# Haven 12/14/2012



## Gene Plantz

Haven was not on tonight. There was a Eureka Christmas episode (apparently from Xmas 2011). The Tivo guide shows Haven AND the SYFY.COM website shows Haven.

So, now you must keep watch for when the missing episode is really on and manually record it.


----------



## justen_m

Gene Plantz said:


> Haven was not on tonight. There was a Eureka Christmas episode (apparently from Xmas 2011). The Tivo guide shows Haven AND the SYFY.COM website shows Haven.
> 
> So, now you must keep watch for when the missing episode is really on and manually record it.


Tonight's ep, 312, is titled Reunion... Looking at the upcoming airings of Haven, it looks like Reunion is scheduled to air again on Dec 20, 5pm MST for my provider (looks like SyFy is airing 12 episodes (301-312) in a row, starting at 6am, on 12/20).

I wouldn't doubt if it airs again before then. Just for kicks, I am recording the second airing tonight to see if that too is Eureka.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Apparently, it was pulled because of the school shooting. (In the linked article, Laura Vandervoort talks about a scene where she's walking the halls of a school carrying a gun.)

There are only two episodes left in the season, and the finalé was scheduled for next week, so who knows ho they'll handle it now.


----------



## justen_m

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Laura Vandervoort


:up::up::up::up:

So whenever this does air, I'll probably have to set it up manually, as my season pass is FRO and my Tivo thinks it already recorded it. (not an actually manual recording, per se, but I'll have to choose to record it again). The article was a bit unsure when it will actually air.


----------



## LynnL999

Yeah, I would not expect it to air anytime in the next couple of weeks. I guess whether they show the finale or not depends on whether there was something in this one that was crucial to the finale making sense.


----------



## pteronaut

Gene Plantz said:


> Haven was not on tonight. There was a Eureka Christmas episode (apparently from Xmas 2011). The Tivo guide shows Haven AND the *SYFY.COM website shows Haven*.
> 
> So, now you must keep watch for when the missing episode is really on and manually record it.


Huh? At around 8:30 EST yesterday, after noticing that my DVR wasn't going to record it (due to Comcast's setting the repeat flag, like they have on many of this season's episodes) I went to Syfy.com and they were showing the Eureka Christmas Ep on the front page (once you got past the full page ad for Defiance, that is.)


----------



## Johncv

I have SyFy ondemand with Cox, so I will view it there.


----------



## iowacyclone

The Haven episode from last week as well as the one currently scheduled for this week have been rescheduled to January 17th. See the article in the link below. Currently I still have the Haven episode Reunion showing up in the marathon on Thursday and the new episode Thanks for the Memories on Friday yet on my TIVO. Have to watch out to see if the Syfy schedule gets updated in TIVO.

http://www.deadline.com/2012/12/hav...g-sandy-hook-massacre-rescheduled-for-jan-17/


----------



## Krellion

Zap2It is no longer showing that "Reunion" and the finale are airing this week, so TiVos should be updated soon, if they haven't already. (See here)


----------



## phox_mulder

FYI, there is a torrent out there claiming to be this episode.

I got it, thinking it might have aired in Canada.

It is in fact the Eureka Christmas Special.


phox


----------



## japaget

Zap2It currently shows "Thanks for the Memories" airing at 4 AM E/P on Wednesday January 9, 2013. This listing is probably erroneous, but beware: unless Zap2It corrects their data in the meantime, your TiVo may record whatever is on at that time and not record the episode when it airs for real on the 17th.


----------

